# Uncharted Waters Online



## MadMike1968 (30. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein sehr interessantes und anspruchsvolles Spiel aus dem Genre MMO/Seefahrt 18.Jhd (geschätzt) vorstellen. Es handelt sich um ein in Korea entwickeltes Spiel mit dem Namen "Uncharted Waters Online". Im Moment läuft die Open-Beta in englischer Sprache. Nach zwei Monaten Spielzeit sind noch keine Ermüdungserscheinungen sichtbar. Das Ambiente auf See ist beeindruckend. Die Seekämpfe realistisch und immer wieder anders. Doch hat das Spiel mehr zu bieten als zu einem Piratenspiel abgestempelt zu werden. Auf Handel wird sehr großen Wert gelegt. Alleine in Europa können ca. 80 Städte angefahren werden. Mit wachsendem Ruhm bekommt man Freischaltungen für Städte in Afrika, Indien und der Karibik. Weitere Freischaltung sind nach Releasestart bereits implementiert. Eine sehr reichhaltige Anzahl an Waren für den Handel ist vorhanden. Z.T. können auch Waren selbst gecraftet und verkauft werden. Ein Housing System ist vorhanden, Haustiere in Planung.

Für Entdecker bietet sich ein weites Feld inkl. Schatzkartensuche und das Heben von Schiffswracks. Unzählige Quest für alle drei Klassen runden das Ganze ab. An die Hundert Berufe sind erlernbar mit steigenden Voraussetzungen. Die offizielle Seite von Netmarble bietet recht wenig Anschauungsmaterial an um einen guten Eindruck vom Spiel zu bekommen. Ich denke die Werbung ist eher für den asiatischen Markt konzipiert. Sinnvoller ist es sich den 3,3 GB kleinen Client herunter zu laden und einzutauchen in eine wundervolle Seefahrerwelt mit unzähligen Schiffstypen und Varianten. Nicht alle Städte sind individuell gestaltet, jedoch die größeren geben das Ambiente der Stadt wieder. Ein kleine deutsche Gemeinde hat sich bereits etabliert bei geschätzten insgesamt 3000-4000 Spielern nach 2 Monaten, Tendenz stark ansteigend. 

Entfernt verwandt ist dieses Spiel mit BountyBay und Pirates of the Burning Sea. Was mich noch beeindruckt ist, das das Spiel selbst in der Open-Beta nahezu fehlerfrei läuft. Kein Vergleich zu BBO, wo der Entwickler es nicht einmal nach 4 Jahren geschafft hat simple Fehler auszuräumen. Der momentan einzige Server für den englischist recht stabil, ich habe erst einen längeren (1Stunde) Serverausfall erlebt. Laggy ist es hin und wieder am Wochenende aber Tendenz fallend. Das Spiel ist für Deutschland geplant, Termin noch nicht in Sicht. Jedoch wer über ein wenig Englischkenntnisse verfügt wird schnell ins Spiel finden. Erwähnenwert wäre noch der Item-Shop, da free-to-play. Im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen halte ich diesen für sehr fair und preislich da starker Euro sehr gering. Es kann aber die gesamte Level-/Skillbreite ohne Bezahlitems erreicht werden. Übrigens wird der Open-Beta Char in die Release übernommen.

Fazit:

Wer das Genre mag wird sich schnell zu recht finden. Spielspass verspricht der Hersteller auch für Hardcorespieler über Jahre und das mag ich denen getrost glauben. Nach 2 Monaten Hardcore noch lange kein Ende in Sicht. Solltet ihr das Spiel bereits gestartet haben, ereicht ihr mich IG unter MadMike oder per voicechat nach Absprache. Ich stehe zu IG-Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.

Gruß
MadMike


----------



## MadMike1968 (9. August 2012)

Auch nach zwei Jahren Spielzeit keine Ermüdungserscheinungen. Ideal auch für BountyBay Online Spieler, denen man gerade nach 5 Jahren die Spielplattform entzogen hat. Wer nähere Informationen mag, kann bei uns im TS reinschauen: ts92.light-speed.com:4937 kein Passwort


----------



## MadMike1968 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo buffed Gemeinde,

3 und mehr als einhalb Jahre nun. Neuer Content gute Events. Es macht immer noch Spaß. Auch die immer noch treue deutsche UWO-Gemeinde läßt es hier nicht langweilig werden.

Probierts mal aus und meldet Euch ingame !

neuer Provider übrigens bevor ich es vergesse:

http://uwo.ogplanet.com/en/main.og

neuer TS3:
85.214.222.78 pw eastindiagerman

 

Unsere neue website

http://eastindiagerman.de

 

Gruß
MadMike


----------



## MadMike1968 (7. September 2014)

Hallo buffed Gemeinde,

nach nunmehr 4 Jahren kann ich vermelden: Weiterhin Wasser unterm Kiel. Die deutsche Gemeinde aufm US Server (zumindest was den Clan Horizont betrifft) bei 20 Spielern. Nach meinen Schätzungen tummeln sich täglich einige Tausend aufm Server herum. Monatliche Content Updates und regelmäßige Events halten den Spielspass hoch. Am 3. Oktober exakt gehen wir ins 5.Jahr.
Wer Interesse hat einfach mal rein ins TS. Ist fast immer jemand da. Spielanfängern stehen erfahrene Mentoren zur Verfügung.

Gruß
MadMike


----------



## MadMike1968 (23. September 2014)

Wir vermelden 25 aktive deutsche Spieler in unseren Reihen !

 

Gruß

MadMike


----------



## MadMike1968 (11. Oktober 2014)

Uncharted Waters jetzt auch über Steam möglich - vielleich sieht man sich ja


----------



## MadMike1968 (29. August 2015)

uns gibts immer noch - content kommt regelmäßig hinzu - am 6.Oktober feiern wir 5 jähriges Clanjubileum

 

Gruß

MadMike


----------



## MadMike1968 (17. September 2018)

Hallo,

 

auch nach 8 Jahren ist nicht wirklich der Lack ab. Viel neuer Content. Nach Providerwechsel und Serverreset, jetzt wieder da. 8-jähriges Clanjubileum ganz nebenbei !

 

Ihr findet uns auf: Teamspeak3: 193.70.3.51 passwort: eastindiagerman

 

Gruß

MadMike


----------

